# Battle of the Badge Fishing Tournament - Sept 20th



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sheriff Ben Johnson’s 2008 Battle of the Badges Inshore Fishing Charity Tournament

The fishing boundaries will be the Intracoastal Waterway and its
tributaries in the Greater Volusia County area. The eastern
boundary will be Ponce Inlet east to the end of the north jetty. No
boat shall go beyond this point.

*FISH CATEGORY AWARDS*

There are two fish categories for the primary tournament – redfish
and trout. Awards are based on the heaviest weight for each
species. Each angler is allowed to weigh-in one fish of each
species; however, no angler can win more than one prize.

*Redfish & Trout*
1st Place: $1,000 minimum
2nd Place: Trophy & Prize Package
3rd Place: Trophy & Prize Package

*Lady Angler Award*
The woman weighing in the heaviest eligible fish receives a trophy
and prize package.

*Junior Angler Award* (age 17 and under)
First, Second and Third place winners in each species will receive
trophies and prizes.

*Battle of the Badges Awards*
Current and retired law enforcement officers, firefighters,
corrections officers, paramedics, and EMTs qualify for this division.
First, Second and Third place trophies will be awarded to
tournament entrants in this division with the heaviest redfish or
heaviest trout. Each angler is allowed to weigh-in one fish of each
species; however, no angler can win more than one trophy.

*MINI-TOURNAMENT*
For an additional $10.00 per angler or $20.00 per boat, per species,
the following categories will be awarded with a 50/50 cash prize for
the first place winner of each category:

Redfish with the most spots
Heaviest Sheepshead over 12 inches
Heaviest Gray (Mangrove) Snapper over 10 inches
Heaviest Snook over 26 inches not to exceed 34 inches
Heaviest Flounder over 12 inches

*TEAM-TOURNAMENT*
For an additional $25.00 per angler, a team of two anglers can
enter the Team-tournament. Teams will consist of two civilian
anglers or two “badges” anglers per boat. Winners will be
determined by weighing in a combination of the heaviest Redfish
and Trout per team.
Team-Tournament Awards
1st Place: Trophy & 50/50 cash award
2nd Place: Trophy & Prize Package
3rd Place: Trophy & Prize Package

More info at http://www.badgebattle.com

Official rules and registration form at:

http://www.badgebattle.com/pdf/2008FishingTourneyRulesEntryForm.pdf


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

This is a HUGE tourney guys! Last year they had 300 (three hundred!!!) anglers and it was their first tourney! If you have an opportunity to get involved I highly recommend it.


----------

